# LED sources help needed



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm looking to make a "buy" on a fairly large qty. of LED's and battery clips. Can anyone tell me where and from whom they get theirs now? I know that some have recommended cwithk on ebay, and I have also seen besthongkong having some similar if not better deals. Anyone ever dealt with either of these two? also, I want to buy a batch of 9 volt battery clips, but the best price I can seem to come up with is 4 for a $1. Is that about right?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I get all of mine on ebay directly from Hong Kong. You can get like 50 LEDs for about $5 - $10 depending on color.

You want 5mm LEDs by the way.

Here's their store's url:
http://stores.ebay.com/BestHongKong


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 25, 2005)

Zombie- F...total newby question...I'm going to start this year with the LEDs and still need to study up more, but I want to order soon...the Hong Kong site is great, but confusing...could you give me the stats on what would be a general size? got the 5mm part...would be using them for eye props, eyes in bushes etc...thanks,
Lisa


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

5mm is the size of them. Their eBay store is a little confusing, but if you browse through their listings, you can find most 5mm LEDs in all colors and in quantities of 50, 100, 500 and 5000.

The MCD number that they list denotes brightness. The higher this number, the brighter the LED.

Also, look in each listing for the DC Forward Voltage (which is usually 3.4 V for their LEDs) and the current for all the LEDs I've ordered from them is 30 mA.

With those numbers in hand pick what size battery you're going to use (I usually use 9v because of their small size). Then, you can calculate what size resistor and how the circuit will be wired with a useful resource found here.

Just type the numbers into the fields in the form, check off "wiring diagram" and click "design my array". It will spit out what size resistor to use and how-to hook it all up.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Any sources on the battery clips and pricing?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I always just get my clips from Radio Shack. I should source out a better place than that though. There has to be someplace that sells them cheaper than they do.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Like I said, the best online price I've found is 4 for a $1. What are you paying at RS ?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

5 for $2. I'm shocked there's none listed on eBay for less or even bulk amounts.

I wonder what Digi Key wants for 'em...


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

You might try here also
http://www.mouser.com/?handler=data.listcategory&Ne=601&N=1201
For the battery clips.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Zombie. what MCD Leds do you use? I just ordered some 6000 mcd blues.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That's what I just got. I just ordered some blues a week ago. I haven't made the blues yet though. So far, I've done Orange, Red, Green and UV.

Speaking of which, my order should be here tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The reason I have to get going with this, is to reduce the electrical load that I'll need throughout the haunt. I turn on my haunt, and the whole block dims for a few seconds, lol. I need to go with LED lighting wherever possible from now on.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I know what you mean Vlad. Last year, with the three foggers going, I had to unplug the two orange floodlights I point up at my house because they kept throwing the breaker. That's why I'm switching a bunch of floods to LEDs.

Plus, for some of the props (like the birdbath) I don't need 100 watts of light for it be illuminated well. The LED spotlight is quite enough for it.

I better get started soon. Time's ticking away on me.


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

Zombie
I just received an order of UV LEDS and would like to know how many LEDs you are using in your spots? I connected 2 together and they seem to look ok but are not very bright(which is what I wanted) but I do need them to be a little brighter.
Thanks
SGT


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I use three LEDs in most of my spotlights. But, if you want super-duper-bright, you could move up to 3/4" PVC pipe and use 4 - 6 LEDs in a single spot. You'll have to come up with more creative ways of wiring them up though as wiring them all in series will produce a very dim light.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Zombie -F

Not to be a wise guy but shouldn't you be connecting multiple LEDs in parallel?

When you connect them in series you are causing a voltage drop of about 1.2 V (higher depending on the LED) across each LED as well as the resistor. 

So lets say 

9v Battery 
1 LED 
1 330 ohms Resistor 

(9-1.2)/330ohms = 23 MA Good 

now Lets add 2 more LEDS

9v Battery 
3LED 
1 330 ohms Resistor 

(9-1.2-1.2-1.2)/330ohms = 16 MA Dim

Hope this helps.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That's what I'm saying. When I do three LEDs, I do two in series and a third LED in parallel to that. I use this tool to calculate the best ways to do it:

http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz

Of course, for my Spotlights, I'll be using a 12v source, so three LEDs in series will be fine with a 68 ohm resistor.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Also, I'm curious as to why in your example you used the same resistor for the 1 LED circuit and the 3 LED circuit.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Zombie -F

It was just a quick example. And a guess at your set up.

What is the forward Voltage drop of the LED?
I believe they reccomend 20 MA.

Your hook up should look like this.










That way the all the current is equal across all 3 leg (LED resistors).

Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Zombie-F

I just figure out why the difference between the 2 circuits.

My way draws 20 ma / leg for a total of 60 ma drawn from the supply.
Also needs more hardware. 

I guess the big thing is not to have bigger drops than the suppy can take.

And depending on the type of LED that drop can be a good amount.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Not to but in, but seeing this topic get bumped to the top reminded me that mine haven't gotten here yet. What were the shipping times from Hong Kong?


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

It took mine about 1 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

UGH, I bought mine from Best Hong Kong on Ebay on the 5th, I just today got a shipping notice. 1 1/2 weeks to stick the friggin LED's into an envelope. That pretty much sucks as far as service goes.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

It must have been a translation problem  

What is the official language of Transylvania anyway?


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

Yea I have also noticed that out of the 20 UV lights I have there are several that are alot closer to blue in color when lit. I am sure there is an acceptable range but some of these seem too far off. I amlost wish there were actually blue since I was just about to place and order for some. Has anyone else had this kind of problems?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I've placed three orders with them so far and everything has gone fine for me. Not too sure how well their customer service is since they speak a foreign language.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

In Translyvannia we say "ship me my damn LED's and I'll let you live".


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Vlad said:


> In Translyvannia we say "ship me my damn LED's and I'll let you live".


LOL!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Actually, When I look back, it's worse than I thought. I did the buy it now with Best Hong Kong on the 29th of last month, and they're still not here. I could have "flown" over there and brought them back on my own by now! Vlad


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

They may have gotten lost in the mail. It may not necessarily be their fault. I've ordered twice now and they've arrived in great shape with no problems.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey guys, total newb here, got here form halloween-l, thanks to zombies post, but to be fair I used vlad for my reference cause I remembered the name  At any rate, let's assume I don't know anything about reading a schematic, and the only reason I know how to work a soddering iron is due to the fact that I've welded prop jewlery with one once.

How do I build an LED spotlight? sounds like a real solution for me and my graveyard, I just moved to a new home, and I don't want to bury malibu lighting cable...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

When I get the last of my parts in this week, I'll be photographing for a formal how-to.

Here's a good resource on how to build them though:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=6655


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks! heading the to electonics store now


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yahoooo, I came home tonight to find a notice from the Post Office saying they were holding them pending a signed release. All in all, three weeks to get them to me, and no reply to the email I sent them doesn't speak well for Best Hong Kong at all.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Vlad said:


> Yahoooo, I came home tonight to find a notice from the Post Office saying they were holding them pending a signed release. All in all, three weeks to get them to me, and no reply to the email I sent them doesn't speak well for Best Hong Kong at all.


HONG KONG MUST HATE YOU VLAD, I won an auction last Saturday got an email that day that my package has been shipped!!!!!!!!!! Hong Kong likes me more


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

well I got my blue LED's and they are 5 volt, 100mA, 10,000mcd.

you think two will work for the spot light? Per my buddy with the electronics degree I got the 43 ohm 1w resistors. (didn't have access to the neat webpage that doe sit for you in the store but I had my cell phone )

the way we planed it was to put two in, since with 3.3 volt you're using 3 of them. we think 1 or 2 will do just fine.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yup, that's me. Poor unloved, moldy old bat.....sigh.


----------



## bjpc2716 (Apr 20, 2014)

could you give a current link please cannot find on ebay


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Bjpc, you might consider hunting down a second source - this thread is 10 years old.


----------

